# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Merah putih 2011..

## Robby Iwan

Varitas koi apa yg kastanya paling tinggi.......GOSANKE
Varitas apa yg paling populer dari gosanke.....KOHAKU
Dalam kontes koi, varitas apa yg paling susah untuk dimenangkan......KOHAKU

Betapa sulitnya seekor KOHAKU kita untuk bisa menjadi juara1 atau Best In Size apalagi Champion..dalam sebuah kontes.

Betapa besar kebanggaan kita... bila KOHAKU kita bisa menang dalam sebuah kontes..
apalagi kontes itu adalah kontes yg pesertanya hanya KOHAKU..

Siapkan KOHAKU anda untuk menghadapi kontes KOHAKU paling berat sejagad...kontes KOIs..Kontes MERAH PUTIH..

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Siap chief... Peluru kohaku agak byk..


cari team handling dulu om... MC gak boleh turun panggung....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Bulan Agustus Tahun 2011 sekarang ...........* KONTES MERAH PUTIH 4*.


sudah ada bocorannya pak abi?

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Seperti nya kalau ditambah acara " Local Breeder Auction " bisa tambah mantaaap nih.

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> , Bossco semoga bisa ikutan...insyaallah...thanks Om Robby.


salm kenal Om Tjendra........

yang Om takutkan masalah antrian di lift , mudah mudahan  tidak terjadi lagi.......
karena permintaan kita untuk blocking 1 lift khusus utk kois , sudah di approved oleh mereka .......

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

> Siap om Tjendra, om Lukas ........ proposal dan poster lagi digarap, secepatnya nanti dikirim. 
> Mantap, Terima kasih supportnya .........


Om Abi, ntar tolong support lokasi stand nya, dan expose media nya harus serius & lebih banyak...buruan siapkan toolsnya (poster, banner, dan expose ke media cetak - jangan lupa koi's magazine)...jadi bisa disebar luaskan...

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Tancho Ginrin boleh masukkah Om...??
> Sama Kikushui bisakah...??


Tancho Ginrin masuk kelas Tancho Om Lukas......
dan kikushui tidak ada kelas nya......
hanya 4 varietas saja.......

untuk lebih fair terhadap ikan besar dan kecil........

makanya Best Varieties di pecah 2 ......

Best up to 40 BU dan over 40 BU........

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Kalau menurut saya tdk apa2 kok jalan kedua duanya.. Krn merah putih hanya 4 variety saja.. Dan hut jkc byk varietynya.. Tinggal yg mau mengikutkan kohaku, tanco kohaku , doitsu kohaku dan ginrin kohaku lah yg akan memilih.. Kalau saya utk kohaku saya lbh prefer iktan merah putih krn kalo menang lbh bergengsi.. Lawannya banyak.. Kl yg lain showa ya ikt di jkc krn di merah putih tdk ada variety itu..
> 
> Lagipula aura setiap kontes berbeda dan saya menyukai perbedaan itu.. Kontes koi terkenal dgn inovasi2nya , casual style.. Sdgkan kontes spt di sby ya agak formal.. Buat saya aura setiap kontes sgt menarik diikuti sbg bahan jg dr tahun ke tahun agar kontes berjalan lbh baik..
> 
> Salam
> 
> Dony lesmana


 Setuju sekali dengan om dony...

Kontes Merah Putih memiliki ke-unik-an dan ke-khusus-an dibanding show lainnya...
*Inilah ajangnya bagi kohaku-kohaku wakagoi terbaik di Indonesia untuk unjuk kecantikan... Tidak lupa juga tentunya kecantikan2 wakagoi dari tancho kohaku, kohaku ginrin dan kohaku doitsu terbaik di negara kita...*
Apalagi show ini dibalut dengan _aura semangat kemerdekaan, nasionalisme_... 
Merah-Putih!

In my opinion... marilah ke-2 show ini tetap berjalan beriringan sesuai rencana dengan auranya masing2...

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

> Keprihatinan saya yang lebih mendalam adalah ketika komunitas ini cenderung bergenit  genit dengan kontes dan lupa membangun pranata lain agar perkembangan komunitas tidak set back. Energi komunitas ini terbatas tetapi sepertinya semua ingin ditumpahkan ke dalam kontes. Padahal satu kali kontes, hampir dua bulan berikutnya kita kehabisan napas. Saya berharap energi yang terbatas ini bisa digunakan secara efektif. Bila ada satu yang sudah bikin kontes ada baiknya yang lain membuat kegiatan berbeda dan bukan menghabiskan energi untuk hal yang sama.


Setuju...sebenarnya tujuan awal dari Kontes itu apa yah? Tolong dong jelaskan ke saya yg ndak ngerti ini?  :Focus:

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Siap terima  24hour  om....


ok nanti saya telp oom Sonny......just say hello ya... hehehe

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Kayaknya sudah tidak bisa mundur lagi nih: http://japan-nishikigoi.org/event.html


mantap om ajik  :Thumb:  ... saya mengingatkan takut lupa...  status thread ini gak _"sticky"_ ya.... sedangkan thread thread yg gak sepenting moment merah putih ini statusnya sticky.... just mengingatkan aja  :Peace:

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> wkwkwkkwkwkw.... nanti mau nginep dimana di jakarta ??? hitam atau putih ?? ehhh maap putih atau merahh ??





> Wkwkwkkw racing koi,racing comittenya by kilbid.... Tambah racing ( udah rese biki pusing)...  om kilbid



Di Kelapa Gading, siap Open House, karpet merah buat temen temen Bandung...Tinggal ngacir ke belakang rumah sudah nikmaaatt...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ide dan waktu yang tepat pak Ajik, saat ini terpikir pembicara dan topiknya meliputi :
> 1. Balai Karantina   : Program dan Kebijakan Karantina Ikan
> 2. Ketua APKI : Program dan Kode Etik bagi Importir , Dealer dan Breeder
> 3. Fak Kedokteran Hewan UGM : Penelitian dan Pengembangan Vaksin KHV ? 
> 4. BBAT Sukabumi : Virus KHV dan varian nya di Indonesia
> 5. Lainnya ?


Terimakasih pak Harry, nice input...
Apakah dari Puspiptek bisa dibantu Team Perumus.... saya terpikir output dari kegiatan ini adalah sekumpulan rekomendasi dari hasil presentasi makalah yang disajikan para pakar untuk menjadi pegangan bagi penggemar koi bagaimana tata cara membeli koi dengan risiko minimum, standar minimal mengkarantina koi baru, dan tata cara penanggulangan serangan KHV.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

> CO-SPONSOR dari tim BOSSCO water pump...Siap...siap...
> 
> 
> *Support dari BOSSCO:
> 
> Diskon khusus member Koi's 50% selama pameran.
> Hadiah Langsung.
> Extended Guarantee Period utk pembelian selama pameran.*
> 
> ...





.......... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Bobby Koi's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Untuk menyegarkan ingatan ...... Juara dan suasana pada Kontes Merah Putih III tahun 2009 di HTP :



> Grand Champion, Kohaku 63, Ana Suriadinata, Bandung
> 
> 
> Runner Up Grand Champion, Kohaku 65, Fei Koi Centre, Jakarta
> 
> 
> Adult Champion, Ginrin Kohaku, 55, Didi Wikara, Bogor
> 
> 
> Young Champion,Kohaku 44, Koi Castle, Jakarta





> Junior Young Champion, Best Local, Kohaku, 35, Budi Santoso, Yogyakarta
> 
> 
> Baby Champion, Kohaku 23, Fei Koi Centre, Jakarta





> Best Tancho 41-65,Tancho Kohaku 59, Chester Aquino, Jakarta
> 
> 
> Best Tancho Up to 40, Tancho Kohaku 37, Yudi Hani Purwoko, Bogor
> 
> 
> Best Ginrin 41-65,Ginrin Kohaku 48, Robby Iwan, Jakarta
> 
> 
> Best Ginrin Up to 40, Ginrin Kohaku 22, Jakarta Koi Centre, Jakarta





> Suasana Kontes Merah Putih III ..... Fish entry = 241 ekor ..... Kois member = ratusan ......rame & meriah ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door prize ... lagi dirapihin pak ketua ...siaap komandan .......
> 
> 
> Tsa





> Penjurian .... serius & menegangkan .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tengkiyu Juri san ....
> 
> 
> Tsa

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

> Halah... Om gerry.. Mulai finishing ochibanya ya om, sapa tau jadi kohaku, hehehehe...


Pattern emang merah om...tapi dasarnya Abu Abu Dan coklat...mungkin cocoknya bukan bendera Indonesia...kikiki....

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> ga ada lu ga rame sonnnnnn.....


kayanya lagi moles amunisi buat show september,don  :Boxing:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

> ya om edi , tulangan sirip belakang atas patah  ... buat merah putih gak bisa recover kayanya .... tapi saya entry pasukan merah putih yg ada dirumah diturunin semua


Pasukan Bandung mau nyerbu...... Laskar Jabodetabek kuat nahan ga..?

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Maklum bro tk.baju kejar setoran hari raya


Ah... Bohong nihhh....
Toko baju mah hari gini lg ngitung duit & omzet....
Ya kan om sbw? Hehehe

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

mantab,,ada siaran ulangnya..??
sukses bt acaranya ya..

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Info hotel dong yg deket venue ?




Om Sonny......ini list hotel yang  5 menit jalan kaki sudah sampai ke lokasi......


1. Hotel Grand Mahakam - http://www.granmahakam.com/index/

-Jln. Mahakam I No.6, Blok M, Jakarta South, 12130 Jakarta

- Tlp : 021 7209966


2. Amos Cozy Hotel - http://www.amoscozy.com/index.php?page=room

- Jl. Melawai Raya No. 83-85,Jakarta - 12160

- Phone: 021.72801369
  Fax: 021.72801367

3. Hotel Amaris - http://www.amarishotel.com/amaris-hotel/contact.php

- Jl. Panglima Polim Raya No. 2, Kebayoran Baru,Jakarta 12130 - INDONESIA

- Phone : (62-21) 7267111
  Fax : (62-21) 7267555

4. Win Hotel - http://www.winhotelindonesia.com/index.php

-  Jl. Panglima Polim Raya No.99, Jakarta Selatan 12130, Indonesia
-  Phone. (62) (21) 725 8228, Fax. (62) (21) 726 8228

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> yang tidak dapat hadir pada tanggal 13 Agustus.......
> tetap bisa ikut menyaksikan jalan nya penjurian....
> 
> tinggal klik :





> Untuk mengindari *antrian panjang* di Tanggal 13 Agustus 2011......
> 
> silahkan kepada temen temen yang ingin melakukan *fish entry*.......
> 
> tinggal klik :
> 
> http://koishow.koi-s.org/index.php


Mohon* Doa Restu*  nya........
untuk memudah kan dalam ber transaksi dalam belanja ikan ....... :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

pada saat Kontes Merah Putih IV......KOI's akan meluncurkan........

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> gak seru dony nya juga  ke singapore


serettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt balikkkkk nazarudin aja ketangkep masak Dony Lesmana ga bisa dicekal apa kalo uda keburu jalan dibawa balik
Gayus aja kenanya di Orchard hahahahahahaha

canda ya om don .....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Omong di omong....

Ketua Kontes Merah putih siapa yah?Ha3x..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI-S MERCHANDISE (ADM.)

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> *He he Iya dapat NO 0001, Masih ada 6 lagi yang di handling Team Profesional*


mantab Abah........

anakan ga ada yang di bawa tarung......?

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles



----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

> 


semua tab android yah, kalo mau non samsung bisa download ebook dengan mencari di android market, keyword nya "mobaca" or ebook.. :Dance:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

> Handling ikan female over 165 bu...


iya bro, otzutsu nya yg bagus  :Tongue:

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

CATATAN SBW

CATATAN Si Boy Wow .....

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cucu_ak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Dapatkan UVC TERBARU+GRESS n canggih ini, dengan harga SPECIAL dan KHUSUS hanya 1 hari!! di Kontes Merah Putih,

bagi temen-temen...jangan lupa sekedar mampir ke stand waterdecor no. 4 & 5, yah... 
dalam rangka meningkatkan kemajuan sistem filtrasi pada koi...yang lebih baik

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om edwin nari hula hula... Deal or no deal ? Hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Mau lihat Live streaming dimana yah...minta infonya dong??? Please...


http://175.106.8.178:86/flash.html?src=1&speed=1

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

hahaha,, sukses yah om d goyang sm si kucing garong.. wkkkk

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

> Ampun ampun


*Abah juga Shio Macan ....hehehe

*

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Hangatnya ama hi utsurinya...


Hahahhaa lw tuh nyosor terus  ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

*Wah baru sadar setelah sekian lama mencoba menekuni pembesaran ikan Koi.....................Kok malah badan Abah sendiri yang jadi Jumbo nikh ....BAHAYA*





*Apa karena sering kemakan  pakan Growth ya?*

*Thans Pak Abie*

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Mukanya gmn gituu ya...





> Kkwkwkwkkwkwkkk  w



tapi ttep , main sponsor kita, mukanya sumringah di atas panggung..He4x..

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Juara-juara kontingen samurai bandung:

http://www.samuraikoi.com/images/med...8fd318ac8b.jpg

http://samuraikoi.com/achievem
en/

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

